
Reducing Cross-Team Blocking - kartickv
https://medium.com/@karti/reducing-cross-team-blocking-dfd2811c8802
======
bradknowles
So, in the base amp solution where anyone is allowed to go in anywhere and
implant whatever they need in order to be unblocked, how does the company
actually function?

If you’re a backend API developer, how do you keep anything actually running
and working, when you’ve got every other moron in the company who thinks they
should be able to dig into your codebase and do whatever they want?

I get the concept of empowering your people to do their jobs, but there have
to be some sort of controls and limitations.

~~~
bradknowles
Read “basecamp”, not “base amp”.

DYAC!

~~~
grzm
You should still be within the edit window for your comment above.

~~~
bradknowles
Sadly, the Octal app which is so wonderful about most everything else, does
not provide an “edit function that I can find.

~~~
grzm
Sounds like something you should take up with the developer:

[https://github.com/dangwu/Octal/issues](https://github.com/dangwu/Octal/issues)

~~~
dangwu
I've added edit and delete with v2.15.0 :)

